# Programmabe thermostat that allows fan to cycle



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I live in a fairly tight house. When it's very hot or very cold out everything is great because the furnace or AC come on regularly. 

However, much of the time, the system seldom runs, so the rooms don't get circulated air. Is there a programmable thermostat that would let me schedule just the fan to run a couple times a night in addition to any heading or cooling demand?


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not what you're looking for, but...

Obviously you could just turn the fan on

More in line with what you want, would be to install an HRV. While the preferred method is to run separate duct work for the HRV, you can tie it into your heating/cooling duct work, and wire it to turn the air handler on when the HRV runs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

If I recall you can program a Venstar to just cycle the fan.

https://www.venstar.com/thermostats/


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I use the Ecobee 3 and I can program the fan to come on. Mine cycles for 5 minutes every hour.


----------



## Leatherman (Apr 17, 2016)

I just had an Aprilaire 8467w thermostat installed with my AC and furnace replacement. It recirculates the air. It calls it "cleaning the air" by turning the fan on throughout the day. I believe you can program it as well. 
I had a Nest before today and can't decide which one I want to keep


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nest does aswell in advanced fan control.


----------



## Ernie in Dawson (Jun 16, 2017)

Most of the high end new electronic stats have this function, I think. I do agree that the HRV option is better though. Not only does it circulate but it removes stale air and replaces it with fresh air. It is also much quieter than using the furnace fan. I'm a big believer in "changing" the air.
An option besides the HRV (which is costly) would be to interlock the main bath fan with the furnace blower and an automatic damper on the fresh air intake. Run it through a timer and have it circulate and change air how many ever times you want throughout the day. 
The biggest thing to remember when using the furnace fan to circulate is to always be on top of the filter changes. You would have to replace them more often, obviously.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Dawson Creek. I've been there a couple times. Neat place! Good climate for an HRV. I've installed a handful of them in the sub-arctic (Fairbanks Alaska). 

Here in Portland, even new homes (like mine) have plenty of air changes per hour. "Fairly tight house" is relative to others in the area. Heating and cooling costs are still low. The payback period for an HRV is much less than the lifespan of the unit.

So back to the solution of distributing the air so it's not stuffy in the bedrooms at night. Overall the house gets plenty of fresh air, but the two of us plus dogs in a room at night can be a little too much.

Thanks for all the responses. I'll get a Nest. It's gimmicky and if we sell the house it'll appeal to some young buyer.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

Most higher end Honeywell thermostats have a fan circ/recirc feature. It will bring the fan on for 10 minutes every 30 to 36 minutes. Even if the thermostat's system switch is turned off.


----------



## airhealth (Jul 15, 2016)

Most thermostats allow for this. Additionally in Washington State anyway all new construction requires a small air flow fan that comes on periodically specifically for the problem you are talking about. Best solution involves a HEPA filter and clean air ducts as well  Take a look at WA code: http://aceee.org/files/proceedings/2002/data/papers/SS02_Panel1_Paper10.pdf

Eric 
Air Health Services


----------

